# 565 vs 585



## bici1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a difference in ride comfort between the 565 and the 585? I'm a recreational rider looking for comfort and lightweight for longer rides and I'm trying to decide between these two. I'm also only 5'6" and 135 lbs, so I think stiffness is less of an issue. Does anyone know if they're tuned differently as the 565 seems to be geared alittle bit more towards recreational riders? I haven't been able to test ride either one (the only shop that carries Look in my area doesn't have any small (51cm) sizes). I'd appreciate anyone's insight.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*doubtful...*

There's so little difference, that one is not going to be magically compliant and the other extremely stiff. The differences are primarily aimed at reducing cost. I'm your height and weight and ride a 585. It's comfortable enough for me. Your choice of wheels, saddle and tire pressure will have more effect than the frame.

Check out Bicycle John's on E-bay for low prices.


----------



## bici1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Points well taken, but it's still good to know that you feel your 585 is comfortable enough, being of similar height and weight. Thanks.


----------



## John H. (May 17, 2007)

I am a little bigger than you (5' 8.5" and 145 lbs.) and ride a medium 585, but for what it is worth I find it to be an extremely comfortable bike. In the two months since I've had the bike I've done the Markleeville Death Ride, RAMROD, and three other century+ rides and have not once experienced the "road fatigue" that would be inevitable on a less comfortable frame. My 585 is on Campy Neutron wheels with Michelin Pro Race 2 tires.


----------

